# Anyone ever dream that they are a serial killer?



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

A few nights ago I had this dream that is still bothering me. In the dream, I was friends with this guy (don't know him in real life), and we were roommates in an apartment. Anyway, in the dream, we would be at a bar/club/some social place, and we would be talking/flirting with various girls (something I would never do in real life) until we picked one girl out of the bunch, and we would focus on that girl, chatting her up and getting her drunk. The next thing I know, we have her back at our apartment tied to a bedpost, taking turns beating her with a belt. She's trying to scream out through a sock stuffed in her mouth, but it's only muffled sounds. In my head, I'm trying to stop this and untie her, but my body keeps bringing the belt down on her against my will. After a few moments of this, my friend leaves the room briefly, and comes back with a chainsaw, which he uses to saw her in half, finally killing her. He then gets on his knees and begins pulling organs out of her.

At this point I woke up, and I had this eerie feeling like I was still in the dream, and so, not knowing what else to do, took my MP3 player from the nightstand and listened to music until morning.

What can this dream mean?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't say I have.

If I did, I would be worried because that doesn't sound like a good sign at all.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow sounds like a pretty nasty nightmare, sorry you dreamt that. It's only a dream though, I don't put too much weight on interpreting dreams. I heard we dream things because it's our mind organizing thoughts from when we were awake.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess you watched too much movies.....


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

I did recently this past week. It was disturbing. In the dream "the devil" kept making me do some crazy things.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Uhh, yeah, that's a pretty messed up dream.

It's only a dream though.

And if it rattled your conscience and even kept you awake afterward, then I doubt you need to worry about anything sinister being behind it. Everyone has nightmares now and then.

Fantasizing about that kind of stuff, or being aroused by it... _That's _when you've got a problem. Nightmares, though? Not so much, I don't think.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I had a dream back in High School when I went about shooting a couple of d---s who really did deserve it to some degree. Other than that, nothing as disturbing as yours. 

I wouldn't look too much into it though. Saying you have the ability to fly in a dream is just as weird.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

What did you take before you went to bed? Antidepressants can cause some weird dreams sometimes.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I imagine life as a serial killer all the time, and having a secret room under the house where the victims are fixed to the walls :evil I won't go ino anymore detail than that.
I have no idea why i love the thought of it so much, it's a very frequent reoccurring thought. Of course I'd never do i in real life though :no I don't dream about it either, just thoughts.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

I can actually remember having a dream a few weeks ago about killing and having sex with the dead body of a girl at my school, and then cutting her body up into little pieces and placing them in plastic bags. I really have no idea where it came from, I don't fantasise about those kinds of things at all. I try to be nice to all people, I certainly couldn't bring myself to do something like that... so I really have no idea what it was all about :um


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh, _dream _dream. I thought you meant like "Oh I wish I was a serial killer"

In that case, I never have


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I never dreamt I was a serial killer, but truth is, I have thought that doing something drastic like that (being a criminal/killer, running away from home, becoming an addict or something) is the ONLY way I'd be "successful" in life. Right now I'm doing NOTHING, anything is better than what I'm doing now right?

It's the only way someone would know I exist. 
And you need to have someone to at least know you exist right?
If you don't what's the point of living?

I wouldn't say I considered it or dreamt of it at all, but you know.
I guess that's just what people like me do...
Think crazy thoughts.

And btw that dream IS pretty messed up.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ahh.. I'm a little scared now :afr
I never had dreams that I was the serial killer, but I've had dreams where one was following me around and killed everyone I came in contact with in front of me, in very disturbing ways. I could actually hear the bones cracking and smell the blood in my dream. Gross. But I haven't had one of those dreams in a while now.


----------

